# Whittling board - portable spoon carving seat



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

*Whittling board - portable spoon carving seat*

*Whittling board*
portable spoon carving seat

Here is a little easy project I had in my mind for a while, it's basically just a board, that you sit on, so you get some support for the thing, you are carving or whittling. Why? Just for ease and safety, like this you will have an extra hand and can cut away from your self. I think especially for the kids, this could be a fine idea.

The name… I had no idea what to call it, many years ago I saw a simple version, where it was just a board, with a stop, but now I had the idea how to finish it and make it more versatile. So Whittling board / Snitte brædt (in Danish).









Had a piece of floor board standing in the pile. 
A circle and two curves were drawn on it, the cut on the band saw.
(You can use a jig saw as well).









Let's go sailing…









A tour in the lunch box planner, just for beauty.
Also an extra piece of the cut off.









The new cheapo wac, really helped to clear out chips, from the planner.
(Ugly bastard).









We got the parts needed.









I cut off some of the extra wood and made a step on it.
The glue and clamps, use waterproof glue, if you want to leave it ouside.









Here we are after some shaping of the edges, just for joy.









Also I carved a small bowl at the head.









We got a thing!...









Ok, this is the thing, after I added two holes, for a hold fast thread.
Do you get it yet?









Here we are, tobacco and all. ;-)
I think it will be really useful for all kinds of whittling and carving, support and an extra hand.









A spoon without risking the lims.









That's it; a whittling board / portable spoon carving seat, or what ever the name can be. Pick your own.

UPDATE:









Drilled a row of holes, so the hold fast can be moved.









A foot rest, just for ease.









Finally a leather pad, to make sure, there will be no marks on the work piece and a better grip.









More relaxing, just that.









Smiles, it found a spot on the wall.

Another UPDATE, this one is for Swirt , who wrote:

Another clever one Mafe. With the cord you can carry it slung on your back as well as hold your work piece.

That was a wonderful idea, smiles.









But first dinner with my love, Eisbein with white wine sauce, fries and coleslaw, the pig has been in the oven all day, in the workshop, so it was tender and with crisp skin (I was working wood and cooking today).









Look what's on my shoulder…









Yes you got it right!
Just drilled a hole and made a saw cut, so the cord can lock in there.
Thanks Swirt. ;-)

UPDATE:
Here the basic sizes as asked for.
































































Hope it can be to some inspiration, perhaps to safe carving, with the kids, or grand kids.

*Best thoughts,*

MaFe


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

mafe said:


> *Whittling board - portable spoon carving seat*
> 
> *Whittling board*
> portable spoon carving seat
> ...


That's Awesome!

I would never have thought about using a cord to apply holding pressure.

Love that little 3 legged "milking" stool, too.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Whittling board - portable spoon carving seat*
> 
> *Whittling board*
> portable spoon carving seat
> ...


lew, Thank you, big smile. That's the most simple holding device, I have used it many times, just over a stool or what ever is near. Thank you, I also like that stool, it was made as an experiment, but became a dear shop mate.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Whittling board - portable spoon carving seat*
> 
> *Whittling board*
> portable spoon carving seat
> ...


UPDATE:
I made a little update on it, after I posted and put a few extra pictures now, as you can see in the blog.
Smiles,
Mads


----------



## DavePolaschek (Oct 21, 2016)

mafe said:


> *Whittling board - portable spoon carving seat*
> 
> *Whittling board*
> portable spoon carving seat
> ...


90% of woodworking seems to be workholding, and you've been making a bunch of nice workholding pieces lately. Very nice shop upgrades!


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

mafe said:


> *Whittling board - portable spoon carving seat*
> 
> *Whittling board*
> portable spoon carving seat
> ...


BUTT, what a way to Use it!

Very inspirational!

Thank you!


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Whittling board - portable spoon carving seat*
> 
> *Whittling board*
> portable spoon carving seat
> ...


Nice way to make that holding tool, Mads…..........Cheers, Jim


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

mafe said:


> *Whittling board - portable spoon carving seat*
> 
> *Whittling board*
> portable spoon carving seat
> ...


Nice Idea. It may be useful for me too. Next year will be away from my shop from September 1 to June 1 and will need to make something portable.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Whittling board - portable spoon carving seat*
> 
> *Whittling board*
> portable spoon carving seat
> ...


Hi there,
Dave, Yes I have gone into holding mood… Some how I have to admit, the part of woodworking that I love the moset, seems to be making ways, more than making things. There is a path for every one. Thank you.
Joe, ha ha ha, Bottoms up - cheers. Thank you.
Jim, Cheers Jim, one day we must share that beer.
Combo, yes it will be wonderful for traveling, can easy be in a suitcase even.
Best thoughts and thank you all,
Mads


----------



## Druid (Sep 30, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Whittling board - portable spoon carving seat*
> 
> *Whittling board*
> portable spoon carving seat
> ...


Excellent project, and well explained. Thanks for sharing another great idea.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Whittling board - portable spoon carving seat*
> 
> *Whittling board*
> portable spoon carving seat
> ...


Thank you John, it was a fun little one to do.
Smiles,
Mads


----------



## swirt (Apr 6, 2010)

mafe said:


> *Whittling board - portable spoon carving seat*
> 
> *Whittling board*
> portable spoon carving seat
> ...


That's awesome Mafe! Can you come to the States and teach my wife how to listen to my ideas 
Thanks for the ingenuity and smiles.


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

mafe said:


> *Whittling board - portable spoon carving seat*
> 
> *Whittling board*
> portable spoon carving seat
> ...


Mafe, would you be so kind to give us some measurements of it.


----------



## Phil32 (Aug 31, 2018)

mafe said:


> *Whittling board - portable spoon carving seat*
> 
> *Whittling board*
> portable spoon carving seat
> ...


As you can see from my projects, I carve a lot of different shapes so I tend to hold them to a work surface with a clamp. This holding device seems fairly specific to spoon carving, but I don't think I would like it for even that purpose. 
When carving the spoon bowl, the cuts generally go from the edge to the center of the bowl. This requires access from all sides, even when using a hook or crooked knife as shown by Mafe, but especially if using a gouge. Likewise, I prefer to work at elbow height rather than seat height. 
Of course each of uses the techniques and devices that suits our approach.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Whittling board - portable spoon carving seat*
> 
> *Whittling board*
> portable spoon carving seat
> ...


Hi,
swirt, big laugh, that I'm not sure I can handle, but I'll give it a try if I pass by. ;-) Thanks.
Combo, I'll see if I can manage before the holiday, if I forget pls send me a mail. I'll be happy to do it.
Phil32, Interesting thoughts, I'll give it a review when I get to use it. I think for the kids, it will be fine as I teach then to cut away from the hand, until they have control of the tools. My biggest worry was pain in my neck, as I had a operation there and suffer from chronic pain… It can also be used on top of the legs to higher the work surface I guess… I'm not sure I understand the part an´bout the spoon bowl, the spoon will be rotated as you carve this (the string is not meant as a permanent thing, just an option). Hmmmmm lovely with input for thoughts, thank you.
Best thoughts and thank you all,
Mads


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Whittling board - portable spoon carving seat*
> 
> *Whittling board*
> portable spoon carving seat
> ...


Phil32, I looked at your carvings, really fine work, I especially love your self portrait.
Smiles,
Mads


----------



## Phil32 (Aug 31, 2018)

mafe said:


> *Whittling board - portable spoon carving seat*
> 
> *Whittling board*
> portable spoon carving seat
> ...


Thanks Mafe for giving consideration to my comments. I like your ideas about teaching kids to carve away from their hand - and not try to hold the piece they're whittling.


----------



## ben4s (Nov 22, 2020)

mafe said:


> *Whittling board - portable spoon carving seat*
> 
> *Whittling board*
> portable spoon carving seat
> ...


Hi, love your idea of this carving board. I would like to have one of those for my own work, but lacking possibilities in my city appartement. And due to Corona, no professional wood worker is open. Would it be possible to order a board like this from you, and could you ship it? If yes, how much would it be?
Thanks - Ben


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Whittling board - portable spoon carving seat*
> 
> *Whittling board*
> portable spoon carving seat
> ...


Hi Ben,
Thank you so much.
Yes the Covid-19 is a good chance to do some more woodworking.
I don't do orders sorry, I'm retired and the pension does not allow me to work a little on the side.
Where do you live?
I live in Copenhagen Denmark, if you are a local, I can offer you to come by, so we can make one together, it will be all free and just for joy.
Otherwise, I will say make your self one, it can be made easy, a piece of floor board, a drill and a saw is all you really need.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## Intentionaltim (Jan 17, 2019)

mafe said:


> *Whittling board - portable spoon carving seat*
> 
> *Whittling board*
> portable spoon carving seat
> ...


I have to make one of these straight away. I'll take it with me down in the woods when I running a chainsaw that day. It will make for great breaktimes.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Whittling board - portable spoon carving seat*
> 
> *Whittling board*
> portable spoon carving seat
> ...


Hi Intentionaltim,
Yes that sounds like a wonderful idea, to bring it into the woods.
Big smile thanks.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## Skindivers (Mar 16, 2021)

mafe said:


> *Whittling board - portable spoon carving seat*
> 
> *Whittling board*
> portable spoon carving seat
> ...


Hi, do you have any dimensions for this?
Thanks


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Whittling board - portable spoon carving seat*
> 
> *Whittling board*
> portable spoon carving seat
> ...


Skindivers
Send me a message, then I will go and take some rough measures of mine.
But you should find, what's comfortable for you.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## Skindivers (Mar 16, 2021)

mafe said:


> *Whittling board - portable spoon carving seat*
> 
> *Whittling board*
> portable spoon carving seat
> ...


Hi Mads, I was going to get mine cut at a wood yard as I don't have the band saw to cut the shape
Dave


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Whittling board - portable spoon carving seat*
> 
> *Whittling board*
> portable spoon carving seat
> ...


Hi again Skindivers,
I have just made an update to the blog, at the end of it, where I have taken photos with a ruler.
Now it should be quite easy to make a copy.
You can make the seat wider / bigger if it's not a weight issue, I made mine small so it was easy to take with me.
Best of my thoughts,
Mads


----------



## KBlaser (Dec 3, 2021)

mafe said:


> *Whittling board - portable spoon carving seat*
> 
> *Whittling board*
> portable spoon carving seat
> ...


Is there any chance you would make and sell one of these? I love this idea and want one for my son, don't have the materials or skill to make it for him. He's wanting to get into wood carving, but I think this would be a safer way for him to start. Thank you!


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

mafe said:


> *Whittling board - portable spoon carving seat*
> 
> *Whittling board*
> portable spoon carving seat
> ...


KBlaser, hi, thanks for the offer, but I don't do orders, as this is a hobby for me and my pension, don't allow me to work on the side. Secondly I'm situated in Denmark, so the shipping and taxes alone would be crazy.
But honestly you should make one with him, it's a simple project that requires almost no tools, a standard handsaw, a drill and you should be there, only expense will be a cheap piece of wood at the local store.
Hope you find a solution, or even better make one with him, as this will be an inspiration in it's self.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------

